# Naidids or other



## sr20det (28 Jun 2012)

Yesterdaday when feeding my shrimp, when the flake was being broken up by the shrimp into small chunks, I noticed what looked like a glass like worm run too one of the small flakes, and looked to be tucking in. Looked to be part of the redmoor root some alive.  was 2mm at most.

It was camoflaged into the wood, did look colourless and reading:

http://www.skepticalaquarist.com/annelids#naidid

Chances are it is a Naid.  So I have those, now also a white worm type on glass.

Reading that site, I have little worm on my glass, too small to be planeria imo 1mm to 2mm thin as a strand of hair, is white, seen them swim (dont think Planeria swim do they), glinding through the water head first (only when pump is off, with filter on, only see them on glass)  I thought it was a nematode, but reading, nematodes do not attach to glass, where mine do seem to, so now wonder if they are nematodes.

I also have copepods  .

Anyone have any ideas if they are nemotodes? Looking at a you tube vid, worms wiggling like crazy, mine do not, movement is minimal, only movement is when they are actually moving?


----------



## Otto72 (3 Jul 2012)

If they are swimming in your water column they are nemotodes. Planaria only move along surfaces


----------



## sr20det (3 Jul 2012)

See,

I saw this:

http://youtu.be/OEbPd-hopgY

These do not wiggle like that at all, more like caterpillers, head moving about, and that and then body follows.  Same when swimming too, dart in straight lines and change direction with head first.

Hence thought, they might not be nematodes.  Guppies do munch them up though whatever they are


----------

